# Un famoso alce...



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Questa è assolutamente da non credere. Abbattei un alce, un giorno. Andavo a caccia, su, verso il confine col Canada, e abbattei un alce. Lo lego al parafango, e via. Me ne torno a New York, sull'autostrada. Però non mi ero accorto che l'avevo colpito di striscio: l'alce era solo tramortito. Alle porte di New York comincia a riprendere conoscenza. Eccomi dunque a viaggiare con un alce vivo sul parafango, laddove c'è una legge nello Stato di New York che lo vieta espressamente - di viaggiare con un alce vivo sul parafango - il martedì, il giovedì e il sabato. Vengo preso dal panico.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Allora mi sovviene che un mio amico dà una festa in costume, quella sera. Prendo una decisione: vado e ci porto l'alce. L'imbuco e me ne lavo le mani. Detto e fatto. Arrivo e busso alla porta con l'alce appresso. Il padrone di casa ci accoglie sulla soglia. "Ciao", gli faccio, "conosci i Solomon?". Entriamo. L'alce socializza subito. Non se la cava mica male. Tanto più che un tale cerca, con una certa insistenza, di vendergli una polizza d'assicurazione.
A mezzanotte c'è la premiazione per i costumi più belli. Vincono il primo premio i coniugi Berkowitz, travestiti da alce. L'alce arriva secondo. Come monta su tutte le furie! Lui e i coniugi Berkowitz si prendono a cornate, lì, in salotto. Si tramortiscono a vicenda.
Ecco, dico fra me, il momento opportuno. Acchiappo l'alce, lo lego al parafango e via - torno nei boschi. Sennonché ho agguantato i coniugi Berkowitz. Ed eccomi a viaggiare con due ebrei sul parafango. Laddove vige una legge nello Stato di New York, per cui ciò è severamente vietato il martedì, il giovedì e soprattutto il sabato...
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La mattina seguente, i coniugi Berkowitz si risvegliano nel bosco in costume da alce. Di lì a poco il consorte viene abbattuto, imbalsamato ed esposto, come trofeo di caccia, al Circolo Atletico di New York. È da ridere, veramente, perché a quel club non sono ammessi gli ebrei.[/FONT]
_(W.Allen)_


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Questa è assolutamente da non credere. Abbattei un alce, un giorno. Andavo a caccia, su, verso il confine col Canada, e abbattei un alce. Lo lego al parafango, e via. Me ne torno a New York, sull'autostrada. Però non mi ero accorto che l'avevo colpito di striscio: l'alce era solo tramortito. Alle porte di New York comincia a riprendere conoscenza. Eccomi dunque a viaggiare con un alce vivo sul parafango, laddove c'è una legge nello Stato di New York che lo vieta espressamente - di viaggiare con un alce vivo sul parafango - il martedì, il giovedì e il sabato. Vengo preso dal panico.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Allora mi sovviene che un mio amico dà una festa in costume, quella sera. Prendo una decisione: vado e ci porto l'alce. L'imbuco e me ne lavo le mani. Detto e fatto. Arrivo e busso alla porta con l'alce appresso. Il padrone di casa ci accoglie sulla soglia. "Ciao", gli faccio, "conosci i Solomon?". Entriamo. L'alce socializza subito. Non se la cava mica male. Tanto più che un tale cerca, con una certa insistenza, di vendergli una polizza d'assicurazione.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A mezzanotte c'è la premiazione per i costumi più belli. Vincono il primo premio i coniugi Berkowitz, travestiti da alce. L'alce arriva secondo. Come monta su tutte le furie! Lui e i coniugi Berkowitz si prendono a cornate, lì, in salotto. Si tramortiscono a vicenda.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ecco, dico fra me, il momento opportuno. Acchiappo l'alce, lo lego al parafango e via - torno nei boschi. Sennonché ho agguantato i coniugi Berkowitz. Ed eccomi a viaggiare con due ebrei sul parafango. Laddove vige una legge nello Stato di New York, per cui ciò è severamente vietato il martedì, il giovedì e soprattutto il sabato...[/FONT]
> ...


Ecco cos'era, quindi quella cicatrice sulla spalla destra.......
Hai capito, ora, perchè io sono in giro e i coniugi Berkowitz non si fanno più vedere?


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco cos'era, quindi quella cicatrice sulla spalla destra.......
> *Hai capito, ora, perchè io sono in giro e i coniugi Berkowitz non si fanno più vedere*?


 Pensavo proprio a te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Com'è finita la festa poi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensavo proprio a te...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella gente.
Bevo un po' troppo, e comincio a famigliarizzare con una tizia che, viste le corna, comincia a parlarmi delle avventurette di suo marito. Non mi molla finchè questo non arriva, più bevuto di me, a braccetto con un amico. Noto che anche lui in quanto a corna non se la cava male. 
Mi offre uno Jagermeister, ma rifiuto: la foto sull'etichetta mi era venuta proprio male. Esco barcollando, con un fastidioso dolore alla spalla destra, ed un tizio mi fa: "sei a piedi? Se vuoi ti accompagno io, ho la macchina.......". "No, grazie", gli rispondo, "per stasera ne ho abbastanza, e poi è vietato nello stato di New York........"


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bella gente.
> Bevo un po' troppo, e comincio a famigliarizzare con una tizia che, viste le corna, comincia a parlarmi delle avventurette di suo marito. Non mi molla finchè questo non arriva, più bevuto di me, a braccetto con un amico. Noto che anche lui in quanto a corna non se la cava male.
> Mi offre uno Jagermeister, ma rifiuto: la foto sull'etichetta mi era venuta proprio male. Esco barcollando, con un fastidioso dolore alla spalla destra, ed un tizio mi fa: "sei a piedi? Se vuoi ti accompagno io, ho la macchina.......". "No, grazie", gli rispondo, "per stasera ne ho abbastanza, e poi è vietato nello stato di New York*..*......"


 Ma si, hai fatto bene... poi la multa te la faceva pagare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si, hai fatto bene... poi la multa te la faceva pagare...


La spalla mi faceva male, ma non potevo neppure andare in ospedale: non avevo il permesso di soggiorno, ed i medici avrebbero potuto denunciarmi.......


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La spalla mi faceva male, ma non potevo neppure andare in ospedale: non avevo il permesso di soggiorno, ed i medici avrebbero potuto denunciarmi.......


 C'è chi sta peggio, però...Pensa a Mr. Berkowitz, che poter entrare nel club si è dovuto far abbattere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> C'è chi sta peggio, però...Pensa a Mr. Berkowitz, che poter entrare nel club si è dovuto far abbattere...


Difatti tempo dopo qualcuno parlo di "pericoloso precedente", così la direzione del club decise di togliere i trofei di caccia. Accadde però che l'addetto alle pulizie di origine afghana, incaricato di staccarli, scambiò per trofeo di caccia pure il crocifisso (o almeno così si giustificò) e ne venne fuori un incidente interreligioso.
Il rabbino capo di New York, approfittando della confusione, chiese pure una perizia sul trofeo dell'alce, e finalmente si scoprì dove era finito quell'ebreo scomparso da tempo. Non ti dico i commenti.
Risultato? Il club dovette chiudere tanto per l'intervento presso la Procura da parte del Consiglio Ecumenico, quanto per la cancellazione di quasi tutti gli iscritti che non avevano apprezzato la presenza di un ebreo nel club.


----------

